# Forum > MMO > Blade and Soul Exploits|Hacks > [Bot] Which bot is best in Blade and Soul

## thepowerlevel

I am noob in Blade and Soul. After long time playing World of Warcraft. I think i should change game. So my friend and me start to play Blade and Soul. It looks very cool and most review on most website. 
But I dont know if I should to continue this game. Because i have played more than 100 hours. But the level on the char still level 10,. I cant believe it. It have not happened when i play wow. My friend have got level 56, he told me that he use bot and get gold on Vgolds. So he can use the best weapon and bot to level his char. 
But he have forgot his bot name and there have many new bot for this game. He suggest me to get best one. So it will make the gaming more easily.
I have read many post this forum. Some one have same problem, but no answers for this question. 
Hope someone can give us tips about bot.

----------


## Admitimpro

So you have played more than 100 hours and are still level 10 lol? If that is true then theres no point getting a bot since I very much doubt you can even run it.

----------


## itskaje

lol 100 hours and only level 10....

----------

